# East River



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to the East River yesterday and it was a good day. I caught a few Bass, all in the 2-3 pound range, didn't have my camera with me. There were a good number of boaters out there and it seems everyone was catching a few. I caught all of my Bass on a Zoom Lizard, Water,melon Seed color fished with a pegged bullet weight. All o my fish came near the grass lines where the current was slack due to a bend in the bank--in about 5-7 foot of water. Overall good day, it let me know there are fish in the East River. 

One more thing, I assume mullet are running through there. My depth/fish finder picked up huge shools of fish. I assumed they were mullet because they were jumping out of the water (as mullet do) and last fall I saw large schools of mullet out there.Can anybody confirm this? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it looks like you found some bass Kenny. When you come back this way we'll do some fishing. I been having a hard time lately on that pond we fished.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, East River is full of mullet!


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

...and gar, too! Lots of stuff running through there, depending on the tides.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats on the fish. What was the water temp? See any beds possibly?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

The water temp was 66-67, and that's it. I didn't see any beds, and was wondering if any of the East River pros could offer some advice from prior years. Have they spawned or when will they normally? I assume if they will spawn in or near the small creeks that branch off. That's the only place that I saw shallow water and bottom. The water was pretty dark. 

NJD


----------

